# how to go about sponsoring an athlete/celebrity?



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

how wold one go about sponsoring an athlete/celebrity? if u gave them free clothing what would they have to do in return? what legal contracts need to be made? or can u just say, 'here is a free tee, wear it as much as u can etc"

anyone sponsored someone?


----------



## StickerNut (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*



Brutal Tees said:


> how wold one go about sponsoring an athlete/celebrity? if u gave them free clothing what would they have to do in return? what legal contracts need to be made? or can u just say, 'here is a free tee, wear it as much as u can etc"
> 
> anyone sponsored someone?


I have sponsored one person and it was kinda like a friend of a friend. Mine was just a simple ...

him "Hey man, I heard you make Decals and stuff."

me "Yeah, all kinds of Vinyl Products what ya need" 

him "some decals to make my bike look better until I get more sponsors to fill in the gaps"

me "I will fill in the gaps for free if you let me tag it with my website" .. "I can hit your shirt up with Vinyl also .. same rule"

him "ok, thanx"


-----

Now he can stop wearing it on scrap it off his bike anytime .. but I think its worth the risk.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*



StickerNut said:


> I have sponsored one person and it was kinda like a friend of a friend. Mine was just a simple ...
> 
> him "Hey man, I heard you make Decals and stuff."
> 
> ...


so did it get u more sales or at least higher traffic to ur site?


----------



## StickerNut (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*

I got a few more sales through him .. but he has only had 1-2 races since I put it on his bike. I have not received my Vinyl yet to put it on his shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*

Here's a good thread where Greg talked about how he went about it and what was involved: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4718.html


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*



Brutal Tees said:


> anyone sponsored someone?


we sponsor local kids projects, music/arts events, sports teams and some charities. 


as for getting a celebs face on the packaging or other promo marketing, you will need to contact the celeb management with a proposal.

word of mouth within certain circles helps expose your stuff too. After a while word gets around you do cool stuff etc....and people in general come knoking, celebs included .....I guess.

of couse if you or your friends are in close touch, that helps I would say.


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*

Most companies call them rider support and athlete support programs. i think it is for legal reasons and also so that if the athlete does do something then their isnt a definite connection between the company and the athlete. Contract are required by companies and are usually provided by the company. Most companies only give out discounts to the avg athlete. This is because they can still make a profit and advertise their business.

I suggest Sponsorhouse.com if you have the money. It is an expenisive investment for small companies, and you should only join if you think you can turn it into a solid investment. However, the athletes on sponsorhouse.com are serious about what they do and the employees over there are great guys and will help you write a contract.

If you have a low budget then I suggest signing up on ActionProfiles.com it is free to everyone, but isn't as legit.

If you are just looking for motocross then sign up at MXsponsor.com it is free for businesses but they charge athletes. This makes it a little more serious then say actionprofiles.com. If you go to actionprofiles.com watch out for Sponsorwhores (or kids just looking for discounts).

I also suggest going to the local races and events and talking to the athletes. Bands are relatively simple. Go onto MySpace or Purevolume or ask your friends. Most of my friends are in bands or know people in bands (good bands too). You don't want bands that dont sound good or dont match your style of clothing.

Good luck and if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*

Oh yeah, my big issue is to get the good kids interested in being sponsored. Good racers, want big companies, so I am looking for incentives to get riders, like free custom shirts, stickers etc. plus it helps market your company. Remember that you need to give them atleast free stickers/graphics so that they can sport your brand, otherwise what is the point?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*

I see Rodney beat me to the thread about my sponsorship.

Just a little update to that:

My friend that's a comedian is now going to be on this season of HBO's "Deaf Comedy Jam". That's going to be some great exposure! He has since left our meager day job and has become a full-time stand-up comedian.

Since I posted that thread I now have another bigger name comedian that I sponsor and he will also be on "Def Comedy Jam" this season, and I also sponsor a local rap artist that is very good. They all wear my stuff when they perform and get some good positive feedback.

Garnering the sponsorships weren't terribly difficult. Most people like "free!", and if they like what you have, that makes it real easy for them. I throw in a couple shares of stock, and it's a done deal.

Brock, you are definitely going to need a contract. My contract stipulates how many consecutive performances they will wear my stuff, complete with pictures, because I know they want to wear other things also. But they also have input about color schemes, and designs. That makes them want to wear it more also.

In exchange it just says that I provide them with their clothing, and the stock. 

I've also got a great new marketing avenue that relates to sponsorships, but I don't have everything confirmed at this point. Once I do, I will be sure to let everyone know!


----------



## LoneStarBrand (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*



Brutal Tees said:


> how wold one go about sponsoring an athlete/celebrity? if u gave them free clothing what would they have to do in return? what legal contracts need to be made? or can u just say, 'here is a free tee, wear it as much as u can etc"
> 
> anyone sponsored someone?


 
i been hitting up local artist that open up for big time rappers and hope it will get noticed...

i have conatacted up and coming stars and they push it for the fact someone is taking intrest in them....they like gettting free stuff or gear etc..is the most common verse. My myspace page has only been up for two weeks with well over a thousand hits!! just got to know who to market to!


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

I sponsor two professional beach volleyball players, we recently had a nice write up on Beach Volleyball News. Last season I mostly gave them lots of logo clothing and of course had my logo's on their suits - can't do much better than having your name on the back of a bikini : p I also paid the fees for some of the tournaments, this year I'm paying for them all and more team gear - backpacks, jackets, rain stuff, temp tattoo's (anyone on here do them?), etc. 
I think its a great way to get exposure - especially in sports were sponsorship is hard to come by. The tour they play on has events all over the country so I know my logo is being seen in lots of markets. Probably the funniest part of my sponsoring the girls is that one of them contacted me through myspace...and the rest is history. They're great players and people and represent my business well, definitely a win/win for me.

Di


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have sponsored quite a few nationally and internationally touring bands. Usually i make sure they know what we are about and make sure they have enough product to never have to clean a shirt for a long time. ha 

i have set up a couple exclusive sponsorships in the past where the band agrees to only promote my clothing line and wears the shirts in promotional photoshoots. Some negotiating took place-- it was as pretty fair trade.

If someone sees a band they love and respect wearing a brand they usually check it out. I have always thought a clothing line with a solid roster of sponsored bands is a better company due to PR skills. 

other things can be done like buying the band a run of posters or postcards that advertise them on one side and you on the other. this is a good way to get your name out because the band is generally in a different state every night and can spread your name across the country in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Royaltygirl (Apr 12, 2006)

I actually did a blog ad on perezhilton and a company contacted me and asked me if I wanted to donate shirts for a charity event that Carmen Electra was sponsoring. I did and in return I got a few pics w/ Carmen holding a gift bag w/ my shirt in it.

I haven't seen any increase in sales yet, but I do have her picture pimped out on my site. You never know...maybe she will wear the shirt and be in US weekly.
TARA


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Tara that is too cool - congrats! Love your site and designs.

Di


----------



## Royaltygirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks...

It would be nice if she would wear it!


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*



chowzer2 said:


> Most companies call them rider support and athlete support programs. i think it is for legal reasons and also so that if the athlete does do something then their isnt a definite connection between the company and the athlete. Contract are required by companies and are usually provided by the company. Most companies only give out discounts to the avg athlete. This is because they can still make a profit and advertise their business.
> 
> I suggest Sponsorhouse.com if you have the money. It is an expenisive investment for small companies, and you should only join if you think you can turn it into a solid investment. However, the athletes on sponsorhouse.com are serious about what they do and the employees over there are great guys and will help you write a contract.
> 
> ...



Brent

Are yo currently using any of these sites to sponsor?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

my strategy is to have an artists bio in the back of my catalog and website... so to the artists, they get some free cross marketing and i get them in my website/gear and everyone is happy.... i just sposered a local hip hop groups 2nd video and gave them some gear and i have some high end artist in the detroit music scene wearing my stuff......

it all really comes down to the approach and making sure that you introduce yourself correctly with a mini bio and a firm hand shake....

also look into sponsering bowling teams and little league teams....

b


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: how to go about sposoring an athlete/celebrity?*



paulo said:


> Brent
> 
> Are yo currently using any of these sites to sponsor?


I have accounts with a couple of the sites, however, I am not sponsoring any athletes yet.

My step-dad's company is using Action Profiles to sponsor surfers. I believe it has been relatively successful. I know he has a young surfer over in Hawaii that just won a major surf event that captures a world-wide audience. I don't know if he got the surfer from Action Profiles, but I think he is pretty happy with those results. Whether you sponsor anyone or not it helps get you some exposure through your profile on their website.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah i want to obviously get some celebs on board as every1 else does. i knw afewsigned bands over here in the uk, one being 'towers of london' who actually tour around the world quite often, american, japan etc so being friends with them,, so knowing the guitarist, i will be sending him some stuff, see how that goes, hopefully get some proffesional photos done for my clothes or something.


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

**** luck to you guys. Hope i can get some deals like that when my brand is ready to go- 

-so what ever happend with the BET thing?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

one other tactic that i'm doing is that i have a compilation album that i'm almost done with.... i approached the artists i know here in detroit and let them know what i was doing and what i will do in return.... so i have 18 artists with 21 tracks for this project... and yes i know all the artists and have permission.... my graphics are almost done and almost ready to get the album mastered...... 

inside the cd insert is a mini bio of each artist with their contact info... this way they get shine too and once these albums get distributed that hopefully thay will get some out of state gig's...... 

people have to cross-market to really get out there......

b


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

237am said:


> one other tactic that i'm doing is that i have a compilation album that i'm almost done with.... i approached the artists i know here in detroit and let them know what i was doing and what i will do in return.... so i have 18 artists with 21 tracks for this project... and yes i know all the artists and have permission.... my graphics are almost done and almost ready to get the album mastered......
> 
> inside the cd insert is a mini bio of each artist with their contact info... this way they get shine too and once these albums get distributed that hopefully thay will get some out of state gig's......
> 
> ...


 
thats a good idea. i was thinking kinda of the same thing but i dont know if i will be close to puting something like that togeather. Are the artist providing their own music or are you having someone produce it?

if it is anything like the person in the detroit picture i would buy a copy.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

237am said:


> one other tactic that i'm doing is that i have a compilation album that i'm almost done with.... i approached the artists i know here in detroit and let them know what i was doing and what i will do in return.... so i have 18 artists with 21 tracks for this project... and yes i know all the artists and have permission.... my graphics are almost done and almost ready to get the album mastered......
> 
> inside the cd insert is a mini bio of each artist with their contact info... this way they get shine too and once these albums get distributed that hopefully thay will get some out of state gig's......
> 
> ...


cross-market. NOW THATS THE KEY WORD!!!!!!!!!!  BEING A MUSICIAN MYSELF


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

Contact their public relations rep.


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

Also one of our clients does corporate gifting into major events in the US.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

all the artists have their own music...some have albums coming out early next year and other have albums out now......

i know alot of the artists in detroit...from hip hop (the positive stuff not the bling) to techno/electro.... and some house heads..... still try to dig into the rock/industrial scene though...

the hardest part is being able to catch up with the artists and talk to them.... alot of them go out of the country and tour and others just have a busy life with shows/etc..... 

once this gets pressed, i will be throwing shows to advertise the artists and the clothing line at the same time......

you have to get the "street credit" first before you really get people interested..... so once my next 2008 line is out.... i will have about 16 artists in the line.... 

the mixtape compilation is all detroit/michigan talent too....... trying to get all my people recognized out of this place......



i have about 14 hip hop tracks, 2 house tracks, 4 techno/electro tracks.......

it has a nice build up from a laid back vibe to a quick wit lyrical style to a hard beat in the end with the techno/electro......

i listen it about 40 times now... swapping songs and moving around to get that nice head bob reaction...... it's about 80 minutes long so i might have a problem finding a cd to fit it on.... might have to figure that out

b


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

237am said:


> all the artists have their own music...some have albums coming out early next year and other have albums out now......
> 
> i know alot of the artists in detroit...from hip hop (the positive stuff not the bling) to techno/electro.... and some house heads..... still try to dig into the rock/industrial scene though...
> 
> ...


just make it a 2 cd collection. it will allow you to use normal disc and it also looks like people are getting more. it "seems" better to get 2 of something even if it is the same amount as one. sorry the last sentance was alittle hard to read.

let me know when you get the cd done


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

if i get 4-6 more tracks i'll do a double cd..... but just have to keep in mind costs... since i have a 6 panel 3front/3back insert i'll have to boost it up to a 8 panel to get more info/bios in......

i just want this project to be done right... i have a friend that is gonna master it for me...making sure all the tracks levels are even.... was gonna add an intro but most people flip past that anywyas.... unless i name it a song and put a 2 minute tag on it......hahaha......

i wanted to have a mini video at the end and embed it into the cd..but not sure if i'll have time to do that......


b


----------

